# Warhammer Fantasy 9th Edition Rumors



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

These come via a collection thread over at DakkaDakka, but the rumours come via good old Hastings and Harry, our ever accurate rumormongers:



> via 75hastings69
> I was actually discussing with Harry about a month or so ago that next WFB is not till 2015.
> An extra year would allow all armies to get treatment before new edition in 2015.
> 
> ...


----------

